# New from NJ



## FrustratedNJguy123 (Jul 18, 2019)

New here.. Married 5 years but been with wife for 16 years (high school sweethearts) hoping to find a good venting place here and to get some suggestions..


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I am sure that 1 of the questions you will be asked 1st is why you were together 16 years but have only been married 5. Whose idea was it to wait that long to get married?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, welcome. Bergen county kid here.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi New Jersey. I was just up in Voorhees visiting family back in June. Took my kids to see Space Farms which I have fond childhood memories of


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> Hi, welcome. Bergen county kid here.


No one wants to shop in Bergen County on Sundays because of your blue laws...or has that changed? :grin2:


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

FrustratedNJguy123 said:


> New here.. Married 5 years but been with wife for 16 years (high school sweethearts) hoping to find a good venting place here and to get some suggestions..


You're from Joisey? What exit? :grin2:
Welcome to TAM!


----------

